# Southern seaside meet



## HarryMonk (Apr 10, 2014)

Everyone appears to be arranging games up country, how about us soft southerners getting together for a whack around by the seaside? ne:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2014)

Depends where and when. I may be interested


----------



## jon25new (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd be interested


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2014)

Where are we looking and when ?


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 10, 2014)

I really wanted to gauge a bit of interest, We could play my home course at Barton-on-Sea, I look new forest, or along the coast Bournemouth way, I have no problem organising if people fancy it?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd be up for this, it's a fairly easy trip down the A34 from here. Aren't Midnight and JCW based somewhere down there as well?


----------



## wookie (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd probably up for this dependent on date


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Same depends on when and where :thup:


----------



## jon25new (Apr 11, 2014)

My brother has a holiday home near Barton on sea course and I have always wanted to play there - couple of hours drive but I'd come along for a round


----------



## User20205 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd be up for it chaps. I'd like to play Barton :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Could be interested depending on date.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 11, 2014)

Are we agreed Friday is the best day, and maybe June is a good month?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Good for me especially if it's after 1ish. No need for holiday then


----------



## Canfordhacker (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd be interested, not far for me to come. Haven't played Barton for a while either


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2014)

6th or the 13th June would be perfect for me :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 11, 2014)

Personally I'd prefer later in June, already got days off booked for Hillside near the end of May. World Cup starts on the 11th, of course, but none of the England group games are Fridays .

I like the look of the 27 hole package on the Barton website, only an extra Â£3.50 compared to the 18 hole deals.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be there if work allows.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 11, 2014)

So I will get on the case in the morning, I will work on 12-15 of us and check dates and see if we can get a deal.

27 coffee and a bit of lunch suit?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			So I will get on the case in the morning, I will work on 12-15 of us and check dates and see if we can get a deal.

27 coffee and a bit of lunch suit?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 12, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			So I will get on the case in the morning, I will work on 12-15 of us and check dates and see if we can get a deal.

27 coffee and a bit of lunch suit?
		
Click to expand...

Good for me, thanks very much!


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 12, 2014)

I could be up for this, date and time dependent.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2014)

Another one here if the date suits.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2014)

Friday 20th June works best for me


----------



## JCW (Apr 12, 2014)

I be interested , I am a member at Parkstone GC , Its in very good nick even now and will get even better , not a better course in Dorset and this moment , I played Stoneham on Friday and its in poor condition as is most courses , I am up for a meet ...............EYG


----------



## Chisteve (Apr 13, 2014)

I may be able to make it depending on date

Also member at Goodwood so might be able to help out heard parkstone is a great course 

Steve


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 14, 2014)

I have made the call today, and the secretary is going to get back to me with cost and available dates, I hope to get at least 15 of us but from the response so far Has been good so we should be ok.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok I can get us 27 holes at Barton I am thinking 18 hole stableford lunch (ploughmans or soup and sandwiches) 9 hole comp in the afternoon few trophies etc.. One Friday in June maybe 27th Â£50-Â£55 based on 15 of us.

Let me know who fancies it, thoughts etc..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Would have loved too but cant on that date - enjoy


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would have loved too but cant on that date - enjoy
		
Click to expand...

 Can't do that date, as I will be at the Goodwood Festival of Speed. Shame as I have never played Barton.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 23, 2014)

We could do the Friday before if that suits better?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			We could do the Friday before if that suits better?
		
Click to expand...

Im on a night shift the thursday before


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2014)

Friday 20th would be better for me. I can't do the 27th


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Friday 20th would be better for me. I can't do the 27th
		
Click to expand...

 Same here.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 23, 2014)

Count me in, I can do either of those dates. Happy to go with the majority. 

Can I suggest a 9-hole warm-up (allows a slightly later start for anyone coming from further afield, or anyone called therod), followed by lunch then the main event?


----------



## Hooker (Apr 24, 2014)

Im interested too and good suggestion from oxfordcomma


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes i agree with the suggestion because then i might be able to make the 18 holes in the afternoon


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm easy nine in the morning, lunch for about twelve then eighteen I'm sure I can sort that?


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2014)

has anything been finalised for this date wise yet?


----------



## badger57 (May 25, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			I have made the call today, and the secretary is going to get back to me with cost and available dates, I hope to get at least 15 of us but from the response so far Has been good so we should be ok.
		
Click to expand...

may be able to make it. got to check date -    might clash with golf society day.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 25, 2014)

Would be interested if it's a one round in the morning .


----------

